# Ready for Christmas!



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Was planning to do this photo shoot later in the month, but was inspired by Jessica's post of her pups and Christmas tree so did an impromptu shoot tonight. Can't get enough of my boys in their bow ties - so dapper! :love10:

Gizmo






Tinkerbell




Finley


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Couple blurry-ish group shots






And lastly - my tree


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh those photos are stunning! They all look so cute in their bow ties. 😍 It's a great tree too!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

gizmo, finley and tink look adorable! Love these photos, was really looking forward to seeing them  I like the ribbon you have around your tree im going to a Christmas grotto shop today and they sell all sorts so Im going to get some bits and bobs there. 
yeah the boys are rocking the bow ties!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks to both of you  I'm happy with the way these came out for sure - they seem to be getting better at being patient with photo shoots, the more often they happen lol.

I love, love, love ribbon on a tree! We always did the traditional garland when I was growing up, but was never really a fan of it. So I switched to ribbon the first year I did my own tree after moving out and haven't looked back once


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Your photos are absolutely beautiful!! They would make beautiful Christmas cards. I love the bow tie collars too.

Your tree is really stunning. The colors seem to really compliment your room. I love it.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Did you take those pictures yourself? If so GREAT job! They are really, really good! Of course it helps to have a cute subject to take pics of! LOL! 

Adorable!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you very much 

Yes, now with the turquoise added to the tree it is a PERFECT match to our living room lol. I'm a bit OCD with stuff like that, so I get carried away sometimes...hubby isn't allowed to assist in decorating, for example :reindeer:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Did you take those pictures yourself? If so GREAT job! They are really, really good! Of course it helps to have a cute subject to take pics of! LOL!
> 
> Adorable!


Lol yes, I did take them, thank you. Photography is a major hobby of mine that I'm rather passionate about. But yes, with cute subject even a bad photo is a good photo


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

...so I decided I loved these photos so much, I wanted to do our own Christmas cards this year


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Stunning Christmas card! Wish I knew how to make them.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Stunning Christmas card! Wish I knew how to make them.


This was just a pre-made template on the Costco photo website! Literally uploaded my four photos, dragged them into each spot, and used the mouse to adjust their position. Then entered in the text. Voila!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Your Christmas cards are great!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks darlin!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, nice pics ! my favorite is the first group shot with all 3 . that came out so good. and your tree is beautiful too


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

They are so cute! Great pictures


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww I love these pictures, love the bow ties!!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww I love these pictures, love the bow ties!!


Me too!  I've been eyeing them up in a few stores for a while, but hadn't bought one for the boys...but with Christmas coming, I couldn't resist! I adore them lol.


----------

